# Happy Birthday Francois



## Stroodlepuff (3/1/14)

A very happy birthday to Francois AKA @TylerD. 

From everyone at Ecigs.co.za we hope you have a spectacular day and get spoilt rotten 

Enjoy your new toy (Aqua)

regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/14)

Happy birthday TylerD

Wishing you many many vaping more


----------



## Gizmo (3/1/14)

Happy brithday you sexy man! Hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/1/14)

happy birthday bud 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (3/1/14)

gizmo you batting for the other team? lol only kidding

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> gizmo you batting for the other team? lol only kidding
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




Only in the office 

I even bought him this for his birthday last year  

*Disclaimer - neither of us has any problem with gay people - some of our closest friends are gay


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/1/14)

happy birthday chap , have a good one ..


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (3/1/14)

Haapy Birfday TylerD! May you have a spoiled day today

We baked all day on you cake......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (3/1/14)

Thanks guys! Appreciate it!!! You all rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/14)

Yip, hope it is still a great one, TylerD. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------

